# Belfast Get together - RFC Clinican talk, 25 June



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Stork Infertility Support Group Meetings
WRDA, 6 Mount Charles
Off University Road/Botanic Avenue, Belfast, BT7 1NZ

Next Meeting - Thursday 25th June 2009 - 8.00pm
Dr Gillian Williamson and Nurse Helen Burdette, both from the Regional Fertility Centre, have accepted an invitation to come along to the Stork Group meeting on Thursday 25 June. A number of patients had previously stated their particular interest in egg, sperm and embryo donation and will appreciate an update in these areas. This is also an opportunity for members to get a general overview of the IVF/ICSI processes and to ask relevant questions.

Confidentiality is paramount, and we expect everybody to respect this.

Those of you travelling by car can access the street via Botanic Avenue. There is a barrier managed by Queens University Security - just press "0" and call and say that you are attending a meeting in 6 Mount Charles - there should be no problem getting in.

Should you wish to confirm your attendance then please phone Sharon Davidson, Regional Organiser for I N U K on tel. no. 02890-825677, text 07837 987562 or email [email protected]


----------



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Please let me know if you are going - no lurkers - responders please !!!!!!!
PM or text 07837 987562


----------

